# What happened to my thread?



## FeelSoAlone (Apr 20, 2015)

I started a new thread - it was a looong post & I did not save a copy. It was waiting for moderator approval since I am a new member.
That thread is neither approved nor have I received a rejection notification. I have looked through rules and I am sure my post meet the rules....so can a moderator let me know what was wrong with it? Can I get a copy of the content to fix it if something is wrong?

thanks


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Sometimes our system won't approve posts from new users if it suspects the post has spam. Sometimes the post has spam. Sometimes it doesn't. It appears your post got tagged for review by a moderator before it appeared on the board. I've approved your thread.


----------



## FeelSoAlone (Apr 20, 2015)

thanks


----------

